# car always pulls to right



## Fred_Tao (Jun 25, 2004)

my car always pulls to right when driving. I went to shop yesterday and had it wheel aligned. but the problem is still there today. I called the shop and they said that they adjusted toe-in, but they can not adjust camber and caster, which is a little abnormal so it pulls to the right.

I suspect the steering wheel got problem, because I feel it is hard to turn, comparing to my old Hyundai, and slightly shake when making a sharp turn. If I free my hands from it, it just tilts a little to the right.

Is there any idea? thanks.


----------



## cthunder (Jun 19, 2004)

are you fighting hand over hand to make simple turns at low rpms? it may be your power steering pump going tits up.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

did these guys even look at your tie rods or control arms? it sounds like something is either worn or bent. have your tires checked for abnormal wear as well.


----------



## Fred_Tao (Jun 25, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> did these guys even look at your tie rods or control arms? it sounds like something is either worn or bent. have your tires checked for abnormal wear as well.



they said that they just adjusted tie rod. when they did the wheel alignment, they did check the tires, and said the tires seemed to be fine.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

have your rack and pinion mount bushings checked also. they are a common wear item with altimas. also, check the right side control arm. the power steering leaks a lot on altimas and the fluid tears up the control arm bushings.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Fred_Tao said:


> my car always pulls to right when driving. I went to shop yesterday and had it wheel aligned. but the problem is still there today. I called the shop and they said that they adjusted toe-in, but they can not adjust camber and caster, which is a little abnormal so it pulls to the right.
> 
> I suspect the steering wheel got problem, because I feel it is hard to turn, comparing to my old Hyundai, and slightly shake when making a sharp turn. If I free my hands from it, it just tilts a little to the right.
> 
> Is there any idea? thanks.


I have couple of questions:
First, what were the alignment measurements that the shop had for camber and caster after the alignment? Sometimes loosen the upper and lower strut bolts cangive enough tolerance to bring camber back in that is just a little off. Also camber bolts are made for it as well but if it is too much out something is probably bent (strut, etc.) A tire can cause a pull as well, try rotating it from the front to the rear on the same side. This will isolate that as the problem.
Second, Did they check the rack center? This is done by turning the wheel from lock to lock and turning it back half of that for the center. If it is off center the steering rack will think it is always turning and have constant pressure on that one side also causing a pull. Another way to check is if one of the tie rods have many more threads exposed than the other side does. This can also be an indication of component damage.

Troy


----------



## Fred_Tao (Jun 25, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> I have couple of questions:
> First, what were the alignment measurements that the shop had for camber and caster after the alignment? Sometimes loosen the upper and lower strut bolts cangive enough tolerance to bring camber back in that is just a little off. Also camber bolts are made for it as well but if it is too much out something is probably bent (strut, etc.) A tire can cause a pull as well, try rotating it from the front to the rear on the same side. This will isolate that as the problem.
> Second, Did they check the rack center? This is done by turning the wheel from lock to lock and turning it back half of that for the center. If it is off center the steering rack will think it is always turning and have constant pressure on that one side also causing a pull. Another way to check is if one of the tie rods have many more threads exposed than the other side does. This can also be an indication of component damage.
> 
> Troy



thanks for answeering my questions. In these days, I just tried to get the wheel alignment report from the shop and finally got it today.

It is a Word version. could you tell me your email address, so I can send it to you by attachment. What I don't understand is that why they didn't adjust my rear wheel toe in, bucause you can see that is out of range, with the red letter.

the camber and caster seems to be a little out of range, would that be the reason that my car always pulls to the right?

you can reply to [email protected]. thanks!


----------



## Fred_Tao (Jun 25, 2004)

*my wheel alignment report*

Left Front  Right Front

Actual	Before	Specified Range	Actual	Before	Specified Range
-0.8 0.7	Camber	-0.3	-0.3	-0.8 0.7
1.4	1.4	1.9 3.4	Caster	1.1	1.1	1.9 3.4
0.07	-0.02	0.00 0.10	Toe	0.09	0.04	0.00 0.10
15.1	15.1	13.3 14.8	SAI	14.3	14.3	13.3 14.8
15.2	15.2	12.5 15.5 Included Angle	13.9	13.912.5 15.5
….	….	-8.90 -4.90	Turning Angle Diff.	….	….	-8.90 -4.90


Front

Actual	Before	Specified Range
Cross Camber	0.4	0.4	……. ………
Cross Caster	0.3	0.3	……. ………
Cross SAI	0.9	0.9	……. ………
Total Toe	0.16	0.02	0.00 0.20
Cross Turn Diff.	13.9	13.9	……. ………




Left Rear Right Rear

Actual	Before	Specified Range Actual	Before	Specified Range
-0.4	-0.4	-2.0 -0.5	Camber	-0.9	-0.9	-2.0 -0.5
0.25	0.25	0.05 0.15	Toe	0.04	0.04	0.05 0.15


Rear

Actual	Before	Specified Range
Cross Camber	0.5	0.5	……. ………
Total Toe	0.29	0.29	0.10 0.30
Thrust Angle	0.10	0.10	……. ………


----------



## Jessica Sterling (Jul 4, 2007)

My Nissan 95 altima did the same thing, always pulled to the right. And when I put the brakes on I would slide a little. Turned out to be the front calipers were bad.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

do you have wider tires on? I have the same problem and it came up when I switched to 225/50R15.


----------

